# 3d cad part files



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey guys

for a final college project in mechanical engineering, I'm designing a bike frame (and doing the factory planning and such)

one thing I'd like to be able to do is have a final cad assembly with all the parts present (eg cranks, rear derailleur etc). However, time prevents me from modeling these all from scratch, and now I'm looking for any 3d cad files of parts like this.

Anyone know where I might find some? I'm hoping for .STEP files if at all possible.

and if anyone is curious, I'm using solidworks as my software

thanks in advance


----------



## Mark Landsaat (Jul 24, 2007)

I would say that chances are slim to none you will be able to put a complete bike together. Component vendors are really protective of their intellectual property.

As an example, both Sram and Shimano offer dumb solids of derailleurs and cranks for form fit and function, but bike manufacturers have to sign non-disclosure documents before these files are released.

I think either just showing the frame, or mocking up the missing parts is your best bet.


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

try www.traceparts.com

or, using your serial number from SW, you could go through www.3dcontentcentral.com to search for stuff....

update: I just checked 3dcontentcentral and found brake levers, quick releases, hubs, bottle cages, repair stand, saddle, whole set of front sprockets, seat clamp, another entire crankset with arms and pedals (and toe straps FTW!!!), rear cassette, front derailluer, rear derailleur, freewheel, helmets, and 3 complete bike builds....

sooooo, basically, you could just go on 3dcontentcentral and steal everything!

btw, I'm also an ME...UMass Amherst class of 2004....and 3dcontentcentral is the balls!


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

dugg-e, this is exactly what I needed. Thank you!!


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

My pleasure


----------



## indrek (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

Try grabcad as well, there are some chainrings, discs, stems, bars and more available.

And if you need something extra special, let me know, I have some bike related cad files


----------

